# AMD: Xbox One-Hersteller Microsoft soll an Übernahme interessiert sein



## MichaelBonke (30. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD: Xbox One-Hersteller Microsoft soll an Übernahme interessiert sein  * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD: Xbox One-Hersteller Microsoft soll an Übernahme interessiert sein


----------



## battschack (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn die für Minecraft schon soviel zahlen... Kann sich AMD ja ein ordentliches Summe überlegen.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2015)

Das wäre der Hammer! Ach egal, ich weiss das Konkurrenz gut ist und so, mich würden eher die Folgen interessieren, irgendwie finde ich das spannender als die besten Serien


----------



## Seegurkensalat (30. Juni 2015)

Wäre sicher kein schlechter Kauf für MS, aber ob das mit dem amerikanischen Kartellrecht vereinbar wäre?


----------



## Odin333 (30. Juni 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Wenn die für Minecraft schon soviel zahlen... Kann sich AMD ja ein ordentliches Summe überlegen.


AMD hat z.Z eine Marktkapitalisierung von nur 2 Mrd. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nochmals so dumm sind und wie bei Minecraft derart zuviel auf den Tisch legen.
Microsoft hat bisher für die Prozessoren der One gut 1.5 Mrd. an AMD überweisen müssen - bei 15 Mio. Konsolen. Erfahrungsgemäss ist der Markt bei 80 bis 90 Mio. Konsolen gesättigt, von Sony bekommen sie vielleicht nochmal 6 Mrd. Dollar über die ganze PS4 Lebensspanne. Ich glaube also kaum, dass MS mehr als für Minecraft hinlegen wird.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ich weiss nicht so Recht. Was dem Konsolenmarkt deswegen wiederfährt ist mir ja noch ziemlich egal, obwohl ich genau die Ps4 und Wii U und nicht die X1 besitze. 

Aber trotzdem ein gemischtes Gefühl da MS Windows macht. Und so ein gutes Gefühl habe ich nie wenn eine Firma die Hardware sowie Software besitzt.


----------



## Corsa500 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich finde dabei vor allem hochspannend was dies für die kommende Entwicklung von AMD-Hardware bedeuten würde. Momentan schwächeln sie ja sowohl im Bereich GPU (etwas) wie auch CPU (etwas stärker) gegenüber der Konkurrenz, und generell ist die ganze Situation was Entwicklungen in diesen technischen Bereichen geht hochkompliziert und auch recht festgefahren momentan - ob Microsoft da vielleicht frischen Wind reinbringen könnte? Wäre schön, AMD nicht weiter auf dem absteigenden Ast sehen zu müssen... Gerade im Bereich CPU sind wir in vielen Segmenten schon gefährlich nah an Monopolstellungen.


----------



## battschack (30. Juni 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> AMD hat z.Z eine Marktkapitalisierung von nur 2 Mrd. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nochmals so dumm sind und wie bei Minecraft derart zuviel auf den Tisch legen.
> Microsoft hat bisher für die Prozessoren der One gut 1.5 Mrd. an AMD überweisen müssen - bei 15 Mio. Konsolen. Erfahrungsgemäss ist der Markt bei 80 bis 90 Mio. Konsolen gesättigt, von Sony bekommen sie vielleicht nochmal 6 Mrd. Dollar über die ganze PS4 Lebensspanne. Ich glaube also kaum, dass MS mehr als für Minecraft hinlegen wird.



Aber wenn die schon soviel nur durch xbox reinbekommen, also amd dann wären die ja selten dumm für so nen mini preis zu verkaufen.


----------



## Odin333 (30. Juni 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Aber wenn die schon soviel nur durch xbox reinbekommen, also amd dann wären die ja selten dumm für so nen mini preis zu verkaufen.


Nur weil sie 1.5 Mrd. reinbekommen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch 1.5 Mrd. behalten können. Forschung, Entwicklung und Produktion sind teuer...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2015)

Dann baut Sony die PS5 dann eben mit Nvidia und hängt die Xbox damit noch weiter ab.


----------



## schweibi (30. Juni 2015)

Könnte evtl bedeuten, dass MS es letztlich ähnlich macht wie Apple. Würde Sinn machen, bei Windows as a Service, wenn man sich dafür die Hardware teuer bezahlen lassen würde


----------



## Gemar (30. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann baut Sony die PS5 dann eben mit Nvidia und hängt die Xbox damit noch weiter ab.



Die dann wiederum keiner kauft, weil zu teuer. 

AMD sollte auf jeden Fall unabhängig bleiben, ansonsten wäre das einfach nur der worst case.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich der aktuelle CEO von MS ein angeschlagenes Hardwareunternehmen ans Bein binden möchte ...


----------



## AC3 (30. Juni 2015)

da die PS4 und X1 auf der X86 architektur basieren könnte es durchaus sein das die kommenden konsolen nvidia und intel hardware verwenden.
quasi wie eine steam box.

vielleicht macht das nintendo mit der NX. ein i3 und eine 750ti (oem) kosten im großeinkauf sicherlich nicht mehr als je 75€ und die zwei komponenten haben bereits die "power" einer PS4.

noch geiler wäre wenn nintendo auf nvidias pascal wartet und den dann mit skylake auf ein PCB knallt.
nvidia pascal kommt in 14 nm und skylake ebenfalls. beide extrem effizient.

nintendo könnte auf der NX - 2 systeme laufen lassen. unter dem nintendo OS (linux/openGL) gibt es ein fenster mit windows 10 dies in einer art VM läuft. dank intel und nvidia natürlich voll hardwarebeschleunigt.
somit hätte nintendo weiterhin exklusivspiele, aber auch eine steam APP bzw. origin APP die in der VM starten.


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiss nicht so Recht. Was dem Konsolenmarkt deswegen wiederfährt ist mir ja noch ziemlich egal, obwohl ich genau die Ps4 und Wii U und nicht die X1 besitze.
> 
> Aber trotzdem ein gemischtes Gefühl da MS Windows macht. Und so ein gutes Gefühl habe ich nie wenn eine Firma die Hardware sowie Software besitzt.


Du meintest das man irgendwann nur noch AMD Komponenten verbauen kann.?!
Ich glaube dann würde Linux stark am Marktanteil Gewinn. Was MC ja wiederum nicht will. Aus diesem Grund wird es wahrscheinlich keinen AMD zwang geben zw


----------



## Seegurkensalat (30. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann baut Sony die PS5 dann eben mit Nvidia und hängt die Xbox damit noch weiter ab.



Irgendein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Nintendo (vielleicht mit der NX) da auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat. Die Unterschiede zwischen XB1 und PS4 sind in der Praxis marginal, die Wii U hinkt aber sehr stark hinterher. Ich hoffe, dass Nintendo ein richtiges Biest rausbringt, darf von mir aus auch ein paar Euro mehr kosten als die Ramschhardware der current gen.


----------



## battschack (30. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Irgendein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Nintendo (vielleicht mit der NX) da auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat. Die Unterschiede zwischen XB1 und PS4 sind in der Praxis marginal, die Wii U hinkt aber sehr stark hinterher. Ich hoffe, dass Nintendo ein richtiges Biest rausbringt, darf von mir aus auch ein paar Euro mehr kosten als die Ramschhardware der current gen.



Ich denke Nintendo wird auch mit nx probleme haben was auch immer das sein mag. Die müssen sich aufjedenfall was ordentliches einfallen lassen. Mario zieht halt nicht mehr wie früher. nach 99 teile verstehe ich es auch irgendwie.

Was wird sich schon groß ändern? So gut wie nix denke ich bis auf das das es von vorne los geht und man hofft das es diesmal öfter gekauft wird^^
Bin ja mal gespannt ob die dann überhaupt mehr power wie x1 oder ps4 hat. Irgendwie bezweifel ich das xD


----------



## Odin333 (30. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich der aktuelle CEO von MS ein angeschlagenes Hardwareunternehmen ans Bein binden möchte ...


Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass MS einen gewaltigen Hardwarehunger hat. Microsofts mittlerweile stabilstes und stärkstes Standbein ist die Serversparte mit Azure.


----------



## baiR (30. Juni 2015)

War nicht Samsung auch an AMD interessiert? Samsung hat doch auch einen dreistelligen Milliardenmarktwert. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Microsoft AMD nicht aufkauft sondern ein Unternehmen wie Samsung. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass Microsoft mit AMD den gleichen Mist baut wie mit Nokia und die Marke AMD in den Abgrund reißt.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann baut Sony die PS5 dann eben mit Nvidia und hängt die Xbox damit noch weiter ab.



Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch. 
Nur, wie Gemar schon sagte, wäre die Konsole dann auch dementsprechend teurer.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass Microsoft mit AMD den gleichen Mist baut wie mit Nokia und die Marke AMD in den Abgrund reißt.



nokia hat sich selbst zugrunde gerichtet.
das hatte mit ms nun mal wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## ThoRa87 (30. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Irgendein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Nintendo (vielleicht mit der NX) da auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat. Die Unterschiede zwischen XB1 und PS4 sind in der Praxis marginal, die Wii U hinkt aber sehr stark hinterher. Ich hoffe, dass Nintendo ein richtiges Biest rausbringt, darf von mir aus auch ein paar Euro mehr kosten als die Ramschhardware der current gen.



Nintendo wird immer versuchen eine bezahlbare Konsole auf den Markt zu bringen und haben schon angekündigt sich aus einem Wettrennen um die leistungsstärkste Konsole herauszuhalten.
Eine ca. 350-400€ Konsole die mit PS4 und XB1 gleichzieht erwarte ich eher nicht. Leistung blendet in meinen Augen sowieso zu sehr in der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Du meintest das man irgendwann nur noch AMD Komponenten verbauen kann.?!
> Ich glaube dann würde Linux stark am Marktanteil Gewinn. Was MC ja wiederum nicht will. Aus diesem Grund wird es wahrscheinlich keinen AMD zwang geben zw


Nein nicht ganz so drastisch, aber es reicht dass MS Nvidia dann ein bisschen verlangsamt, so 5-10%. Ist gut möglich.


----------



## Wamboland (30. Juni 2015)

Bisher war MS Hardware oft sehr gut. Sicherlich nicht uninteressant für MS und AMD. 

Könnte spannend werden.


----------



## Sanador (30. Juni 2015)

Dass Microsoft AMD kaufen will, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Zwar ist AMD relativ günstig zu kaufen, doch man darf hier nicht die Unterhaltskosten (Herstellungswerke, Personal) außer Acht lassen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Juni 2015)

ThoRa87 schrieb:


> Nintendo wird immer versuchen eine bezahlbare Konsole auf den Markt zu bringen und haben schon angekündigt sich aus einem Wettrennen um die leistungsstärkste Konsole herauszuhalten.
> Eine ca. 350-400€ Konsole die mit PS4 und XB1 gleichzieht erwarte ich eher nicht. Leistung blendet in meinen Augen sowieso zu sehr in der heutigen Zeit.



mitlerweile sind 1 1/2 jahre seit dem release der xbox und der ps4 vergangen, diese technik ist um ein ganzes stück billiger geworden, das release findet ja auch frühestens in 1 1/2 jahren statt. zudem verzichtet nintendo eigentlich immer auf sachen wie blu-ray-player etc. wenn zudem noch auf teure sachen wie den tablet-controller der wiiU, den's eigentlich nicht wirklich gebraucht hätte verzichtet wird, kann nintendo sogar für knapp 250€ ein konkurrenzfähiges system anbieten. für 400 müsste mmn ein system her, das mit 1:1 portationen der pc-versionen der dann erscheinenden spiele auftrumpfen kann.
mir persönlich hat auch das gerücht gefallen, dass nintendo auf ein bekanntes betriebssystem (glaube android) wechselt. das könnte auch in sachen bekanntmachung einiger marken neue wege auftun. so könnte man ja auch demo-versionen auf tablet, pc etc. anbieten.
ich wäre sehr für eine konkurrenzfähige und leicht programmierbare konsole von nintendo. zu lange ist es her, dass the legend of zelda, metroid und co für offene münder gesorgt haben. das geht halt nur mit mindestens ebenbürtiger technik wie sie die konkurrenz hat. der release 2016 wäre zudem gut, da es die ps4 bzw xbox one wohl noch mindestens 3 jahre danach geben wird und man nicht so schnell in's hintertreffen gerät wie bei der wiiU


----------



## Dragnir (30. Juni 2015)

Denkt mal ne Ecke weiter, das wäre mit Sicherheit das Ende jedweder _preiswerten_  Alternative zu Nvidia-GPUs und Intel-CPUs.


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Denkt mal ne Ecke weiter, das wäre mit Sicherheit das Ende jedweder _preiswerten_  Alternative zu Nvidia-GPUs und Intel-CPUs.


AMD CPUs sind nicht Preiswert! In guter i3 liegt zwischen dem FX 4000 und FX 6000. Kostet allerdings nicht viel mehr. Zu allem was i5 aufwärts ist hat AMD je keine Alternative


----------



## Dragnir (30. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> AMD CPUs sind nicht Preiswert! In guter i3 liegt zwischen dem FX 4000 und FX 6000. Kostet allerdings nicht viel mehr. Zu allem was i5 aufwärts ist hat AMD je keine Alternative




Also wäre es egal wenn AMD verschwindet und Intel/Nvidia die Preise nach Gutdünken setzen können? Das nennt sich dann Monopol.


----------



## PcJuenger (30. Juni 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Also wäre es egal wenn AMD verschwindet und Intel/Nvidia die Preise nach Gutdünken setzen können? Das nennt sich dann Monopol.



Wo hat er denn jetzt was von Monopol gesagt? Er hat doch nur gesagt, dass die Dinger nicht preiswert sind


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

Genau einmal das. Und klar wäre eine Intel Monopolstellung nicht gut, aber soll man deshalb an Leistungen sparen?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Microsoft scheint sehr verzweifelt zu sein ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Juni 2015)

Halte ich für extremst unwarscheinlich.
Und wenn doch dann wird das Kartellamt einspringen *müssen*.


----------



## Dragnir (1. Juli 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass das ein zu grosser Zusammenschluss wäre.
Und ich wollte lediglich ausdrücken, dass ich es nicht gut fände


----------



## mitchbertes (1. Juli 2015)

Na toll, wenn dass stimmt, kann man die Implementierung von Intel Prozessoren, bald vergegessen. Und muss dann zwangsläufig, auf den eher lahmen AMD Zug aufspringen. Weil diese dann wohl besser, vom OS unterstützt werden und mehr "Leistung" bringen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2015)

*AMD: Xbox One-Hersteller Microsoft soll an Übernahme interessiert sein*

Wenn das so kommt bekommt die XBOX Two AMD-Technik während die PS5 mit Intel und NVIDIA käme. Dann sieht Next Gen von MS gegen Sony gar kein Land mehr.


----------



## TheDuffman (1. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt bekommt die XBOX Two AMD-Technik während die PS5 mit Intel und NVIDIA käme. Dann sieht Next Gen von MS gegen Sony gar kein Land mehr.



Nö, nur AMD kann ein SoC aus einer Hand anbieten. Intel und Nvidia lizensieren ihre Technik nicht an andere Unternehmen.

Außerdem kann man Unternehmensbereiche auch voneinander getrennt halten. Samsung Semiconductor fertigt massenhaft Chips für Apple obwohl Samsung ein direkter Konkurrent im Smartphone-Geschäft ist.


----------

